#   ,

## AndreyZh

,            ...     ,    ,       .

_    "    " -         2015 ,          1  2016. ,   1   ""              ._ *, , :*

 	  :ѻ ** (  )        .  ,      ,    ,     ,    ,      .    ,       ,                     .

 	  :ѻ *,        JaCarta*   ,    ,     , ..         .         JaCarta,      , .

 	       :ѻ           ,                  .

**        ,         2.0.2    (1.0.10 ).  *   :

*1.	    

2.	       ,       JaCarta.  ,    ( , , , ):

2.1. , ,      . ,      :       , .

2.2.        ,    .

2.3.         .

2.3.     , ,   .


3.	      :ѻ:

3.1.   ,  , id  .

3.2	       .        , ,    ,     .   WayBill  FormBRegINFO    .    :

3.2.1   .
3.2.2 ,  XML  

3.3               : ,   ,  ( )   ,  ,  ,           .      ,                 .

3.4            .            ,      : WayBill, FormBRegINFO, 2 ticket  , ticket  ,   WayBillAct.           .   , ,              ,   : WayBill, FormBRegINFO,        .

3.5.          .                   .    , ..         3.4.

3.6.  ,    .   ,   ,  .

3.7. :        .     ,      ,      .

3.8. ,    freeware      .

3.9.    - ,  ,       .

3.10.     -       .     ,                    .          .   ,      :ѻ  ,        .

3.11.      ,      ,     ,      .   ,                  ,     ,    .         2.,     .

3.12    ()   id , id  ,    ,        .                .

3.13.  /.    !          JaCarta. 


4.	   : , , .      , , ,    , ,   ,  ,  ,  ,        . :

4.1.   (, ,  )           .      ,     ,        ,            .  :

 	4.1.1.   ,      ,         .
 	4.1.2.         .
 	4.1.3.        .
 	4.1.4.         ,           .

4.2.        .      (  ),    :ѻ            ()         .  :

 	4.2.1.    best praktic  ,          .
 	4.2.2.    ()          .
    	4.2.3.       . 
 	4.2.4.     ,        ,     .


4.3.         .     ,                .            . 

4.4.     . , , .              , ,    , .             ,              .                    .

_  ,    ,     ,    ._

        ,     , ..     /JaCarta,             ,       . 

* :*    ,    .  ,      ,                   .           .

4.5.     .    .         .               .      EAN13      .

   : , ,  .            .       ,        .           .

4.6.    .        .       ,    (4.7).  , ,    ,    .     ,          ()      .        ,       . 

4.7.   -   ,     .       .       ,     ,    EAN13,  ,    .                     ,   ,       .


5.	,           ,     .    6.,           , ,      (   ) .          .       6.,       .         :  ,   ,    , 

5.1.    ;
5.2.         ;
5.3.         ;
5.4.        ;
5.5.   ,         ;
5.6.   ,        . 

6.	         .  ,     ,      ,    (  )   .        1.       5.  ,       (    )      3.3. 

6.1.     .     ,    (     )   ,         .       .        5..

6.2.  (. 6.1)        .           .

6.3.  (. 6.1)        .           .

6.4.           .    ,         ,           5.4.

6.5.  -    100          ()      .  (. 6.1)  ,             ( ) 100 ,            .

    :ѻ ,        XML ,          . ,                   (   ),         ,      .

6.6.          . ,   6.1. ,          .

----------


## AndreyZh

*     ,    :ѻ?*    : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281

-       ( 2),      ( 1)   , ,   ,  ;
-  ,         ()      ,       ;
-     ,    2.0.3 ;
-     ,          ;
-     ()   ;
-         ;
-           ;
-       (V1 vs V2)         ;
-      PDF-417    ;
-       ,     ,

----------


## AndreyZh

" :"       ( ) ,     " ", : **  

  ( ),            :

1.	  ()   , ..            ()  ;
2.	     ,      -      ;
3.	                 .  .     ;
4.	     1  2016  1  2016;
5.	 ()      1  2016;
6.	     ,   ;
7.	               ,    . 

*  :* _                ,  ,   .     !_

1.       .           ->    -> .  10 .

2.   /.     Ctrl+F7.

3.   F4. _      - ...   _ .

4.  F7            (). ,      (/ ),  ,           700   ...               ( ).

5.   .         () -     01.01.2016.    id,      .  Shift+F2    -   ,         20 .

6.        Ctrl+F4,    ,      (  ) -  F8. 

7.       ,   , .  F9.      .      ,     ,    ...

8.    ,     , .  F10.        ,     .      ,          .

9. /  .     Ctrl+PgDown. F4- -> /  . -> F4-.  5-15 ,    F7   ...       .   ...  ...

10. /.     Ctrl+PgDown. F4-. ,        -   , ,         ,      1.5   ..9    ,   .         ,      .        .   - F7.  ,     , ..       . -  : F9 -       .

 	     !!!       ,             .  ,     -    .

11.   . F4-  -> F9-  (   F6) :  , ,     (  +   ) -  !

* :*  ,     ,       800     200    3    .

----------


## AndreyZh

** , ""  *, ,   ,   etc*        ,       .        - ,  ,    "      "???   ""         ?         ,       ,   -  ?

* " :"      :*

*I. * .   " ",     EAN     .   ,        .

*II.  " "*.      (. ):   ,    Enter   (  2d )   ,  ,     ""   .

*III.  "   "*.   ( )   -   1d    " Land" (1),        "   "  "  ".   - ** !

1.      ,   ,    ;

2.    "/" -    ",   Enter     (_  -   ,       ?_)    ;

3.  Shift+F6 -  .       ,           ;

4.    ,  ""   F2   : ,   ,    F10

----------


## AndreyZh

** 


*   :*          id  .    :   (, ), , ,     . *  01.10.16    01.01.2017*!    2d ,      (  )       2 ( ).* ,        (, ,   )    .* 

 	          ѻ         :

1.                 .** ,      ѻ    ( )  ,   ,          , .. *    ,    * !

_     -              !!!
_

2.      ( 1)  (   )      . ,   ,  :       ,    ,      ( 1).  ,     . 

*  /* :  ,   (     ,  ),           ,         (. ).  :      .     , ,  ,      ,        ...

*              ,       ( 2). 

* 

_          ,       -     .                 .       100         .    ( )       -     ...         ,      100   . 
_

*:*    ,        ,      .

*   :* 

1.    (   )     22:00 ( )      ,       ,     !     :

. /  --> / ;

.    ,       . /  -->  // --> /    (  ).

2.*   ()      F10*,   (  )   :

3.    / -->   Ctrl+PgDown (   )      (F4);

4.     / -->   Ctrl+PgDown (   )        (F4);

*...   5-15     -    ...*      .

*!!!*     ,  ,          , ,     . ,         :      ,    ,               F10.

       ...         ,        ,      (      )...       ,  .

       .          :

1.       . . ;
2.    /;
3.     -  Ctrl+F7;
4.   -  F4.
5.  Shift+F9 -     .      ,     .    ,     ;
6.    ,     F2   : ,   ,    F10. ... ,  :    -->  ...

----------


## AndreyZh

** 

**              -   .        ,       ,            ,   , _    ,      _ .

" "     :ѻ     ,        ,   *        -* .

*   ,       * ,     :ѻ,   ,  __ !

**    ,           (  ),                PDF-417. **   ,            .      ,                  . 

** .               .         : *,      F9            F7  * . 
_
   - ,              -              ._ 

*   ?*

* 1:        * .        -   ,       ;

* 2:      .*                     ,       ,      ,     .  ,       ,            ,   , .. -     ,       ;

* 3:      -       ,   * .     :     ,    ( EAN-13)      (        ) ,   (, /)      , ..       .      ,   ,     !!!  1  2017       ,            . 

_               ,             .     _ ;

* 4:           * .   !     ,    ,    ,      ;



   ,   Esc         ,        ( )    .

* 5:      * .                  ,    .      ,     .

* 6: ,     * .  :  ,                ϻ.  ,    (    ) ,     (  )    (         ).

_    :ѻ            ,  3  :_

1.     ,          ;

2.            ,      ;

3.  (    )   ,     .

----------


## AndreyZh

_100%     :ѻ  24.12.2016 -    1  2017   ...    - ,  ,  ,_ 

*    :*

_   : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=272939&postcount=63    1   ,    -    ...             2-8  2017    2016 !_ 

   2016       ( 1), ..    ,           ( 2). *  ,           * !!!

 *    :ѻ*   -              ,      ..     ,      !

-    .      ,  Esc -   .

-     .  -   .   ,         .

-            F4,      ,     .         .         5 ,  29.12 ...       "".                .     .

-    .

-     .

-    .    .  .       

-    .      ,        .  .

      .  ,       
-     (   01.01.16).    .          . *    10*    !!!

-     1016   : ,     .

*       !*  ,            https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=26029     , ,  , , ,    : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=26001

----------


## cvezu

,     .      .    -   .
,    ,     ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,    ,     ?


1.        . /   
2.     .    ,     ,    .  /   

           .       : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=263175&postcount=62

----------


## AndreyZh

_,             ,    " :"_...

** 

    ,           ,                ,  .          ,          ,    :  , , , . *      !  ?*

       ,           .   ,                 .

* !*                .  1 -    2  -  .

* (1).* ** :   ,      ,   ,     . ** :   ,   ,          . **        +   , ..           * ,             * !

*  (2).* ** :    (),        . ** :   ,   ,  ,     ,          ,    . **      .

_     ,         ,    :              ,          !_ 

  ,          ()    ( 2)   ( 1).  3 :

1.	             +        .    ;

2.	         , ..       .     ,   2:

2.1.      .        ,     ,      . ** ;

2.2.              /    .         ,         .

3.	     .           .

* :*

1.	  (),   .     .       .           .

2.	         . 


*    :*

1.	                   F2.          .       !

2.	,               -        F2.   .

3.	                   ,             .    ,        .


*,        *    ,    ,       . ,          : ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## anamedved

! ,       -        17,     -  18.              ,  .       , ,   .   , -              ?

----------


## AndreyZh

*!*        -   .      ...    ,   -     .

----------


## anamedved

!

----------


## deklarant_

> *AndreyZh*
> !        -   .      ...    ,   -     .


     :



> ,          ,         .  
>      3 .    ,          ,     .          .  ,           ,          .      7 ,   70 .    .     .
> .   .

----------


## AndreyZh

> :


... -      ,    .       ,   ""   ...   2018   .   ,             ,   .   ... **       ,   ""

----------


## deklarant_

> ... -      ,    .       ,   ""   ...   2018   .   ,             ,   .   ... **       ,   ""


 ,         ,        ,   ,   , ..      .   , ..                  . ,   -     -  ,    - ,            ,       .        . 
      25.11.2016       ,   00:33:10  ,  ** ,         .
_..  -      ,      ,   _

----------


## AndreyZh

**    :




> ,              ,         ,  :
> 
>  "" " "  7810351000; 
>  ""  3816006683;
>  "  "  6670384988;
>  "  "  4716039133; 
> 
> ** .      ,      .   ,     , *     .         * .               ,   .


  ()   . * ?   ?*   " :"    ,     . * :*        (),       (-1).               .          :

----------


## AndreyZh

1  2017     ,     -    3  2017:




> 01.07.2017      ,        .


          .  "" ,  ,         ""    ,        ,    v2  . *  ?*

 -  " :"   **   :

1/2     
1/2     /  
1/2  
1/2  
1/2  
1/2    
1/2   
1/2       
1/2    
1/2     ( 1)
1/2   
1/2   
1/2    
1/2        
1/2    
1/2        
1/2      
1/2     
1/2   
-/2     
-/2       
-/2     
-/2      
-/2       
-/2     
1/-   
1/-     
1/-         
1/2      
1/-  
1/-     

_  ,       _

----------


## AndreyZh

:ѻ * 17  2017* :

1.	    v1,       v1,          v3...          ;
2.	       -   ,     ,  1:  ;
3.	     , ,               .         ;
4.	       ;
5.      ,          -   ;
6.	        ,   ,     ;
7.	        

*  ,    ,          .
*

----------


## AndreyZh

. *      ""* -      " "   , ,     ,        ,       ,       .

*    " :"* Ÿ  ,        .           ,  :

1.            - " : 1- , 2- ,   ";

2.   ,  (   )     ,    - "     ..........  ..........  . ";

3.       ,  ,  , ,         - "        ", "        ", "    .......  .......", "   .......  .......", "     ";

4.    1 (),        - "    -1", "-2";

5.   .        - "      (F3)";

6.      - "        "...   ()    .

*:*         ,       .

*       :*



```
   030000113645 : 22.09.17 09:23:54
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- .  1
                                                                        |  :     || |-
                                                                        |        -1 ( )| -| |   -
                                  |        -2 ( )|   || 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                  1                                     |          2,3,4          |    5,6   | 7,8,9 |            
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    1  "  "                                |0003359000001235617      |     4.000|  0.500|010000002036
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000032370893  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000033226521  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    2  ""                                             |0011118000001187714      |    10.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000032682183  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000036473924  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    3  ""                                             |0011118000001187714      |     9.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000028615530  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000036503576  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    4  ""                                             |0011118000001187714      |     8.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000028615530  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000036503760  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    5  ""                                             |0011118000001187714      |    10.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000032682183  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000036436853  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    6  ""                                             |0011118000001187714      |   130.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000032682183  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000034136976  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    7  ""                                             |0011118000001187714      |    60.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000028615530  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000034136986  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    8  ""                                             |0011118000001187714      |     6.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000032682183  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000036315568  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    9  ""                                                  |0011118000001187718      |    10.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000033118420  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000036503577  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   10  ""                                                  |0011118000001187718      |    84.000|  0.500|010000000825
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000033118420  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000034141468  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   11   "  "                               |0154114000002387904      |     3.000|  0.250|010000000051
                                                                        |TEST-FA-000000016294208  |          |   40.0|            
                                                                        |TEST-FB-000000033228570  |          |    200|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

    ,    ,  ,      ,     ,     . * ,   :*



*   ,    -      ?*    "** "  * ""* *  ,       *    ""    .

----------


## AndreyZh

*  ""  *      " :":

* -   *    ""         "".    -      . _   ,       ,     ,     ,           ,  _ .

 1  2018         2.1.6,   v3 . ,        .  ,           v3,       ,      v3  ""       . *  ,* :

1.    ,          .  v3      ;

2. ,     ( 1),   " ".  v3     1    3     ""  ,   2 ( )    ;

3.           ...      "",       3 ,  ...       ""  ""...  ..

* :*  3      v3  ,     .

* v3       * , ..      ""  .

  JaCarta, ,      ,  " "    "",  " :",   ,         ""   .

 :       ()    ,            .        EAN-13   .         v3          .

----------


## AndreyZh

*6      *  ,         ** ...    -        "",    "",   ""       ,          .    ,  ""    .   : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=27004,      ..      .

_,    1  2018,        v3             ,           !_

,        ""      ,     ,         ,         ...      .

** :         !   "",        ** :    ,      ,         ( 1 )  ""  .    ,    ,           . 

     ,            : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=28489    -   ""  :Embarrassment:

----------


## AndreyZh

_   1  2018,        _ :

1. *   V3*:           .      ,         .     v3  1 ;

2.  ** ,      1  3,      ( 2) .        DataMax (  150 )   ,        3.              ;

3.** .            .      -1,        . ,       1            ,   1    ,     V3;

4. ** .            .        ,     II  2018          ,      100 .       ,       ,    ,           -,    ;

5. ** .   2018                ,       .          /,   ,      .        . 

**  ,         :            ,   .     ,        -  .          ,        .

*P.S.*  ,   (3.)                :ѻ (), __   :Embarrassment:

----------


## AndreyZh

**     ! *   :*

1.      ;
2.     ""     ;
3.        ""     .

...      " :". *    ?*

1.    , ,      ...      ;

2.               ""   ;

3.      1...3      , :

-     ;
-            ;
-            ;
-  ,   -      3      .

         ""     ,               ...   "",              ...      : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29911

----------


## AndreyZh

_         ,           ,         ._

             ,      :ѻ. ,        ,   ,     ,               ,        ,          ,   ,     ,    ѻ     .

   :ѻ   2017 ,   ,         ,          .         ,       ,         . ,   :

      : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30865

  , ,          : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=31234

,     ,               ,      : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=31377

   :  ,     , ,            3: https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=26006

       ,    : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29092

          ,    3,      : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=31150      3: 

        ,   : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=31065

          ,      ,         : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30972

           .    : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=27920

      ,         . ,  ,      : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30813

             3: https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30892

         : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29120

         "",      : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30904

 -   ""          : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30408

    .     ,         100 /: https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30512

    3.           : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=28919


    ,   ,    ,       ,   ,     .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## AndreyZh

_  ?      :ѻ  ,        ,   ,   ,      _ .     ,  ** :

I     - * 1  2020   *      .            : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=340362&postcount=94        .          .        ,     ,    , , ,  :

1.             ,        ,    .    ,                     : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=340175&postcount=299

2.  ,            ,       -               .        : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=26006.        .

3.      ,          100%           .       ,           : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29675     , ..          ,      ,     -2      10 .  , -           .


II.   **           ,       : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=25377&page=29                  , ,   : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=32452 /       .

           .    ?         ,   ,          .      ,     .            , , :  https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30408.    ,      ,         ,   , , ,          .           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1  2020         .            :


      .

----------


## AndreyZh

> .


   ,     ,             ,  ,    1.5  .      ?   ,       !!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ,     -   .

        , ,   .    -   .

https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/490285/

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,     -   .
> 
>         , ,   .    -   .
> 
> https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/490285/


 https://www.buhonline.ru/pub/comment...19&eventtype=1

----------


## zloy.valdemar

,       - . ,         .   , .

----------


## AndreyZh

_    2017.               100-150        ._ 

* - * ,       ,        .            .

* !*   ,     2    , , , :

-               .            ;
-           10        ;
-    1 .   ;
-                 . 

*               ,  * .               , ,       : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=33181

----------


## AndreyZh

* ""  ,     *   :Wow: 

1.  1  2020         https://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/56710876/ ...  ,                ""  ;

2.          .   ,            ,      .      :

-        ;
-      -           .

3.   ...      164  "   ",     .          ,        ,    ...  .          .

----------


## AndreyZh

*2016* ! -     **       ,  :

*1. !!!  1  2020.* **          3,      ,  * 1  2020.    2 ( )*   , ..       ( 1)     3.

*2.     4.0.2*,              :       IE,   ,  ;    -                ;     v.4    ;        .

*3.  *      ;       ,  ;  RSA         х : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=25377&page=31

----------

> RSA         х


   ...  ,   ....    ,     , ,   ..

----------


## AndreyZh

> *2.     4.0.2*,              :       IE,   ,  ;    -                ;     v.4    ;        .


  -  ,     4 : https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1602     .         , ..       3.0.8,  4.0.2    ,      "1"          .  : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29675&page=14

----------


## AndreyZh

...    6  2020       .         1.   : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=34673

----------


## AndreyZh

" :"  *   4 ( 4.0.2)*,         **   " ": https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=33370&page=3       , ,                 4., ..

----------


## AndreyZh

* 01  2021*  **      . : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=33284&page=2              ,  ..       ,     ,      ...  /  /  150.000    ,

----------

*01.02.2021* https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1603 
    ,    ,            .   ,       ,    .
    ,     ,

----------

> 


   ,     .      .     ()    (, ),            .    .         (),  .    ,   ,     ,   "   ".

----------

> 


  ,      ,   ,    ...

----------

http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1604

----------


## AndreyZh

,    ,         ,       2   ?




> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1604


*      -  :*




> *       17.12.2020*
> 
>      "      ",     (/ ). *  21  2020*


1.    ,       "" .  -  ,   
2.    
3.       ,   
4.     2     
5.      -2   ,         ...

----------


## AndreyZh

> "      ",     (/ ).   21  2020


   15  2021 . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1607

     ""        3   .  : http://egais.ru/news

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""


      ,           - .

----------

> ,           - .


       , .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 , ,     :Smile:

----------


## AndreyZh

`            , ,     ,   "  "       ...   -               -12,  "       7  ,  *        ,  (+/-)    * ".     : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=33496




> *01.02.2021* https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1603 
>     ,    ,            .   ,       ,    .     ,     ,


      ""    -      ,        , .. " "   ... *   ? - !*  ""    ,   ,    "1" -       ... ** ,     "",    100%

     (TTN-XXXXXXXXX)              , __ ?       ""          .           10 ,     .

** ,            .     ""          : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=30408

----------

> ,  (+/-)     "


     .          .

----------


## AndreyZh

> .          .


 -     ,  * ""     *  


> -      *         -12*,  "       7  ,  *        ,  (+/-)    * "


** :    ,          -12    . ,           ,    , ..     247. 

 "",       "" ...      ,        . *   -      2  15  2021  -* .




> 28  2021, 11:34  ,   (   ,        )!       (  ).  ,  ,   ,     ( 403)   .      .    ?


* :*

1.         2 (  )        (      ,    , -   , ,  ,    ,   ,      2,            3).        ,         (  )

2.   ""                           .

3.     1 () ,   ,         .     100   .

        : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=33181&page=3

----------

> -     ,   ""


    "",     397  17.12.2020 (   29.12.2020),     11.2,     : "       ,         (   ),    ,     ** ,   ,             10.2   N 171-          N 402-.
    ,     (     ,   ,    ). ,   171-    -  , , , ,   ,   ,       //   . ,   ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,          -12    . ,           ,    , ..     247.


   - .          .    .

----------


## AndreyZh

:Wink:      ()   85%   ,    ,            ?

           (  ),  *       1  2021* ,   18.02.2021,      1 . :



> operator3  , 16:18    http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1606            1 .
> 
>  , *     2   ,    ,    .       * .
> 
> *  3-    ,        * .   ,           .
> 
>                     ,   .





> operator3  , 19:57 
> 
>        .     ,     3 ,     .       ,      (  1  3 ).
> 
>            ,    http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1606 .        ,     3 .


** :        2 ( )    1 ()     3,        ,      ,          .

    ,     ,     " :": https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281

1.    3   ;
2.     ,      3;
3.         1   3,       1000 ;
4.      28.02.21, ..         

*P.S.    * ,        3  "  "

----------

> ,            ?


,      ....

----------


## AndreyZh

**,   ???  ?     -   ,           ...       **   .




> P.S.     ,        3  "  "





> operator15      .      2   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ???  ?


   -   - ,   ,    -       .
  -     -      ...

----------

> ,   ???  ?


    ?      ,   



> -


,    . ,    . 



> -     -     ...


 ,      ,          ,     .



> .


   ,       .  ,     ,   .    ,   ,     ""

----------


## AndreyZh

: http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1612



> "   " 26.02.2021
> 
> ​                      . 
> 
> 1.         ,                1  2021 . 
> 
> 2.          ,   -      ,              1  2021 .


 ** :

1.  1  2021       2      ;
2.  1  2021       3
3....       2  1.08.21

**   : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281

----------


## AndreyZh

**   ,          !   **    ( 1)     3,             . : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29675&page=16

----------

> **   ,          !   **    ( 1)     3,             . : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29675&page=16


   ,    ,       -   3  ,   . ..   1   ,   3  .

----------

> **   ,          !   **    ( 1)     3,             . : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29675&page=16


        ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ?


 ,        -  **

----------

> ,        -  **


  ,    .    ,       3,     .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,    .    ,       3,     .


 _ ,  _  ()                     2

----------

> _ ,  _  ()                     2


   . https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1606 

** 

18.12.2020
1.              .          ,            .          .

  1  2021.

2.          -      ,          .  ,    ,       .

  1  2021.

----------


## AndreyZh

**,        ...  !       "" ,    .  :Wow:

----------

> **,        ...  !       "" ,    .


,    .    :Biggrin:

----------


## AndreyZh

""  4.2.0 -          ,    ,  : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=35393       (  )     (   4.): https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=348835&postcount=18

    -       ,   ...          ,      ,             - "   "    : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=366250&postcount=167

----------


## AndreyZh

> ""  4.2.0 -


            2440: https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=29675&page=18,    ,         

-   ,       -  6       ,                .         .  "" : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=33496.            ,     .

*P.S.    " " - 1  2021*.      2   , ..    "" ,        .   ""   , ..     .          3.

----------


## AndreyZh

_  ?_       ,      " ",         .   ,        .      ,    2021. -     ( 3)     ( 1),            ,       ...    :

1.          .          ;
2.         ,   -  ,    ,    "1"      ..            ,     ...

** .     " :"  ,       "",      : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281&page=11,   ... , -   :

1.   -2      ;
2.       ( 3);
3.      -2...  -    -    =    ...       ...     (-2)     .

*  ,    2022* :

1.    3   ,     -     . 1 =  ;
2.    .1  , ..       -2    ,      .  3
3.     3   ,    1  ...     ,     -2 ,      , ..     1

----------

